# Google Glass becomes your personal translator with Word Lens acquisition



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Vous ne parlez pas Francais? That could cause you problems while youre backpacking around Bordeaux, but not if youre a Google Glass owner. Google has just acquired Quest Visual, developers of the slick, real-time translation app Word Lens.

Google, of course, isnt revealing many details about the acquisition itself or their plans for Word Lens now that its a Google product. The official line is that theyre going to incorporate Quest Visuals technology into Google Translates broad language coverage and translation capabilities in the future.

Read More


----------

